
Flippaper – draw your own pinball game on paper - bane
http://sewergadget.tumblr.com/flippaper_eng
======
ChrisDutrow
I watched the second video first (no weird stuff in that video that I noticed,
just a demo of the invention). My impression was that it was one of the most
innovative and unique things I'd seen in a while, especially from a UX
perspective.

Then I read the comments and watched the second video. I get the backlash over
the misogyny. But I wonder if focusing too much on that is throwing the baby
out with the bath water. Without knowing anything else, the scenario that
popped into my head was a team of creators who are really good at a few
things, but at the expense of being completely incompetent at marketing,
social issues, website design, being classy in general...

But should this invention be squashed for their mistakes or lauded for its
brilliance?

Sometimes I think really innovative and brilliant things come from people who
have ultra-focused to the point of being very good at a few things and sucking
at many other things... And the sucking at many other things is the cost that
must be paid.

------
centizen
Initially really excited by the concept because I love pinball, what a
letdown. Pinball is fun to play because people spend hundreds of hours
carefully laying out a playfield of good shots and effective flow. These one-
off doodle tables simply don't look like they would be fun to play.

~~~
kriro
It would be great for prototyping though. And of course you can spend hours
fine-tuning the doodles to get a carefully crafted pin. It's never going to be
the same because it's all virtual and there are no mechanical components but I
love the general idea.

~~~
centizen
I'd agree with you if it was say, an app for a tablet or something like that,
but turning it into a dedicated machine seems like strech to me.

------
glibgil
A cartoon pair of breasts squirt cartoon milk at the end. Are we talking about
the technology or the art? At least one of the the creators seems to have a
very R. Crumb aesthetic. Is cartoon lactation just part of the art or is it
more tech industry misogyny in a project launch? It is interesting for sure on
a few levels

Analysis: [http://imgur.com/a/gCj8R](http://imgur.com/a/gCj8R)

EDIT: stranger, you are going to need to defend your down-vote. Watch the
video, see the cartoon milk squirting breasts. Click on the creator links.
Look at their tumblrs. Look at their aesthetic. Discuss the issue. Sorry if
the content that _they_ put in _their_ video makes you uncomfortable, but it
is on-topic for this post and I'm pointing out that it is there

~~~
forgotpwtomain
> stranger, you are going to need to defend your down-vote.

I down-voted. I also watched one of the videos and read the article without
noticing any lactating breasts. Nevertheless I think this is the art style,
and neither you or I have to view it or like it. I'm really clueless as to
which hat you pulled tech industry misogyny out off.

~~~
glibgil
Here you go [http://imgur.com/a/gCj8R](http://imgur.com/a/gCj8R)

~~~
forgotpwtomain
Would you like me to link you a Madonna video? Is that misogynistic too?

At worst this is a spoof of second-rate 80's production. Though without your
comments most people probably wouldn't have even noticed.

I think you have yet to make an argument as to why this is an _issue_ and
needs to be the focus of the discussion rather than the tech.

~~~
glibgil
You linking to a Madonna video could be misogynistic. I don't know until you
show me what you are talking about. For example, if you linked to a clip and
wrote, "stop talking about female sexuality in tech promotion because Madonna
had cones on her boobs first" then yes, it would be misogynistic and a very
unsophisticated misdirection. But, sure go ahead and show me what discussion-
ending hammer you want to drop

